# My cat keeps scratching the walls



## rossmckay25 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi

My wife and I have a one year old cat who has this habit of scratching the walls and ruining the wallpaper. We want to decorate the room but cant till the pussy cat stops this. Anybody have any hints or tips to help stop this habit. There are scratching posts in the house for the cat.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You need to move the scratching posts about to where he is doing this. Also do they need replacing? When they are very worn and tattered, the cats use them less.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Do they use the scratch post at all?

If not, try and tempt them by rubbing or spraying catnip onto the scratching post - they go mad for it  also praise them when they do use the scratching post, they will get the hang of it  x


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Attach lengths of tinfoil to the wall. We left it up for about a month Tibbi no longer scratches the wallpaper. She's moved onto the carpet 
Honestly the tinfoil did work for us though.


----------



## rossmckay25 (Feb 9, 2013)

The cat scratches many different parts of the wall. She has a cat climbing tree which has lots of scratching posts on it. There is another post which looks a bit worn but they still use it. I might try the tinfoil on where she has scratched the wall before.


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

I had that problem with one of my cats. I invested in a number of scratching posts scattered around wherever they had access to. Picked up one or two in charity shops.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Best solution is - do away with the wallpaper, have the walls skimmed with plaster to make a smooth finish, and then paint the plaster. Looks great, better than wallpaper IMO. 

Also, provide several cat climbing trees, one in every room the cats use, as well as one in the hall, to prevent them moving on to using your carpets as scratch posts.


----------

